# BNSF hits BNSF hi rail boom truck



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 8, 2008)

i found this on the web. it happend november 4th. can anyone tell me why a BNSF intermodel slammed into the back of a BNSF hi-rail boom truck that was on the tracks. http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?...9023&nseq=0. im guessing either they set up the truck on the wrong track or dispatch failed to notify the train that they were working in the area.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 8, 2008)

Any idea where this happened?


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 8, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Any idea where this happened?


The caption on the picture says Media, Illinois


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 8, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where this happened?
> ...


Thanks, I'm not so good with details! :blink:


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 8, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Wait till you get to be my age!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 8, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> i found this on the web. it happend november 4th. can anyone tell me why a BNSF intermodel slammed into the back of a BNSF hi-rail boom truck that was on the tracks. http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?...9023&nseq=0. im guessing either they set up the truck on the wrong track or dispatch failed to notify the train that they were working in the area.


I would have expected the steel wheels on the hi-rail truck to make the signal system realize the block was occupied, though. (Unless the truck had just moved onto the track within a few minutes before the collision.)


----------



## MrEd (Nov 9, 2008)

Would the dispatchers have been aware of this activity and given approval for the repair crew to get on the track ?


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 9, 2008)

How would you like to have been sitting in that truck and looked in the rear view mirror and see all that orange coming at you!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 9, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> How would you like to have been sitting in that truck and looked in the rear view mirror and see all that orange coming at you!


i bet the driver of the truck left a stain in the seat


----------



## George Harris (Nov 10, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > i found this on the web. it happend november 4th. can anyone tell me why a BNSF intermodel slammed into the back of a BNSF hi-rail boom truck that was on the tracks. http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?...9023&nseq=0. im guessing either they set up the truck on the wrong track or dispatch failed to notify the train that they were working in the area.
> ...


Normally hi-rail equipment has insulation to prevent completing the circuit between rails. Reason: They are too light for the shunt to be dependable, so it is better to make sure it does not exist that to have something that is uncertain as to whether it is working or not.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 11, 2008)

there must have been either a miscommunication or someone didn't relay the info correctly.


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 13, 2008)

The train won.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 16, 2008)

yep but no one was hurt. and yes the hi-rail trucks are insulated so they don't set off track circuits or crossing gates. I saw a CN hi-rail truck at a crossing waiting for a clearing in the traffic to cross it while on the rails. the gates and lights never activated.


----------

